# Took the kids magnet fishing again



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

And we found even more this time. It was a blast!





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice work!!


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Dunkem said:


> Nice work!!


Thanks man!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a great time with the family. Have you ever hooked an old Studebaker?:grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Looks like a great time with the family. Have you ever hooked an old Studebaker?:grin:


That's funny right there, my first car in high school was a 1955 Studebaker Commander Regal Coupe that my dad gave me when I was 15. I still have that car for my retirement project.

That magnet fishing looks like good family fun. Your kids are pretty cool, fun to see their excitement.8)


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

bowgy said:


> That's funny right there, my first car in high school was a 1955 Studebaker Commander Regal Coupe that my dad gave me when I was 15. I still have that car for my retirement project.
> 
> That magnet fishing looks like good family fun. Your kids are pretty cool, fun to see their excitement.8)


Thanks man. My kids are a trip. Nearly feral. 
Thanks for checking out the video!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

